# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  boomboxa tapšana

## osscar

Par cik ir iekrājušies visādi halami, tad nu radās doma jaunajai paaudzei boomboxu āra tusiņiem savākt:
ideja šāda no tā kas man ir plauktos :

2 d klases (primitīvi no 1994 ford mustang gt ) ampi 80w katrs , - doma ka jamie grabinās krājumos esošo pioneer  30cm  subi. kaste būs bez portiem jo negribu ka kukaiņi salien. 
vēl man ir 2 chr 70 mark audio full range. tos grabinās kenwood galva . galva laba ar to , ka krājumos esošais apgaismes trafs 11,5Vac (16Vdc) to nenodedzinās, jo piem pioneer max DC ir 15V.
Jāpērk tikai aķis (viens uz 7ah man ir  - pielikšu vēl vienu paralēli) . Vēl man ir saules panelis 12V - 1,5A - to varētu lādēšanai izmantot saulainās dienās. Neesmu vēl izdomājis vai lādētāju iebūvēt  vai atstāt ārēju - neko jau komapakts šis nebūs , pārvietot varēs 2 -tā  :: 
Ielikšu voltmetru + slēdzi lai var sabu atslēgt. Fords ampam  remote ir 5V klasisko 12V vietā - laikam būs jāliek kāda Lmka, neko jau strāva tur  nav.  Restes skaļruņiem no PC fan  redelēm. Apdare - stickerbomb  stilā plānota. Kaste 60x42x24cm +- Protams D klase būtu ekonomiskāk, bet tie čaina kinter ampi all in one ar usb un bT + FM nevieš cerību. 


sketčups :






Mazie fr būs atsevišķos tilpumos un tas pio subs kādos 60-70 l bija ok cik atceros no winisd. nekāda audiofīlija - budžeta weekenda būvējums. Vēl laikam aux iepīpētājs ar usb lādekli jāizveido + alus attaisāmais kaut kur jāpiemontē un mīksta sēžamvirsma  :: idejas un ieteikumi gaidīti - pirms nav finieris sazāģēts.

----------


## Isegrim

Labāk neliec tās baterijas paralēli! Ja ar 7 Ah par maz, izmanto to, kur pienākas un lūko lielāku priekš 'boksa'. Vispār jau masa no baterijām vien pamatīga sanāk. Kabelis 'boombox' - auto derēja; gan uzlādēt, gan pabarot.

----------


## osscar

ā ok paldies , nepadomāju par par aķiem, skaidrs, ka tās nav identiski un nebūs labi ilgtermiņā. Jā tīkla vads būs. Vēl būs FM antena iebūvēta kastē + atstāšu skrūvi/štekeri lai var pagarināt ja neķer. Japaskatās vai darbā datoriķim nav kāds labs upša aķis. Vispār jau šis autonomi netiks tik  biezi darbināts, pamatā no tīkla.

----------


## Isegrim

> Kabelis 'boombox' - auto derēja; gan uzlādēt, gan pabarot


 Es ar to domāju kabeli uz auto piepīpētāju vai taml. štekdozi. Auto baterija tak lielāka un ģenerators arī tam ir - var pat ceļā 'boksu' lādēt.

----------


## osscar

ok, skaidrs. man par to bija doma

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Iesaku reālistiski parēķināt cik tas saules panelis dos plusus pie tāda boomboxa jaudas, hehe.

----------


## Didzis

Jā .par saules bateriju vari aizmirst. Staipīt to līdzi ir bezjēdzīgi, jo tie 1,5A parasti ir tikai ideālos apstākos, bet neviens tak  paneli, ik pa pus stundu, negrozīs. Attiecīgi lādēšanas strāva būs mazāka. Par 7Ah akumulatru arī apšaubu. Ducinās bumbxu uz nebēdu un ar tik maz ampērstundām ilgi diez vai skanēs. No mašīnas aķa, tā cita lieta, bet autiņam obligāti jābūt ar manuālo kārbu. Skaidrs, ka jaunieši mauks muzičku, kamēr aķītis sauss. bet autmātu ta iestumt nevar. Tas tikai no manas pieredzes, jo dēls arī ir stumdījis savu glfiņu un tas tikai no iebūvētās audiosistēmas pēc dažām stundām.

----------


## osscar

Zinu cik dod...der pāris w vai lādešanai.tiek izmantots reizēm...skaidrs ka tas nav main power verķis

----------


## sasasa

Tagad jauniešiem svarīgi, lai būtu ar zilzobi, kur katrs var pēc patikas savu muzičku pieriktēt bsz kādiem vadiem. Man tas arī liekas diezgan loģiski- tikko pats pasūtīju pārīti tādus moduļus, ko meitai bļaujamkastēs ielodēt.

----------


## osscar

Jā BT būtu labi, bet ir kāds pārbaudīts , labs modulis, kurš strādā uzticami ? vari ar linku padalīties ? 

paldies

----------


## Isegrim

> Jā par saules bateriju vari aizmirst. Staipīt to līdzi ir bezjēdzīgi, jo tie 1,5A parasti ir tikai ideālos apstākos, bet neviens tak  paneli, ik pa pus stundu, negrozīs. Attiecīgi lādēšanas strāva būs mazāka


 Kāpēc? Tas 'bokss' jau arī pārvietojams ar auto uz bļaustināšanas vietu. Vasarās dienas ir garas, Saules stariem nav obligāti krist tieši perpendikulāri. Pati trokšņošana, turpretī, ar pārtraukumiem var notikt. Būtiskākais pretarguments var būt solārpaneļa cena.

----------


## sasasa

> Jā BT būtu labi, bet ir kāds pārbaudīts , labs modulis, kurš strādā uzticami ? vari ar linku padalīties ? 
> 
> paldies


 šādu esmu mēģinājis - nav ne vainas. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XS3868-Bluet...4AAOSwDNdVlK5R

.
šobrīd ceļo uz Rīgu vēl arī šāds BT+PA(2x15W) - taps meitai mini boomboxiņš  ::

----------


## osscar

Izjaucu vienu to forda ampu - amurikāņi ar savām  zvaigznītes tipa skrūvēm zb, vienu čaina depo instrumentu jau aprāvu..bet labi ka izjaucu daudz maz jau to verķi:

iekšā impulsnieks un B klase. nevis d, kā domāju. Dc offsets paliels izejā - apm 150mV, bet tas laikam šādam 94 gada ir ok.  ::  Piešķīlu ar 5V veca lādētāja spriegumu + 12V baroklis. Cik pamērīju barošana +- 30V , nu - ir solītie 80W@4 omi, bet nu domāju, ka silst jams labi gan jau. Rīt salodēšu vadus pie plates ( bračka štekerus izmetis - a tie nestandarta )  - tad redzēs kas un kā. Elektrolīti gan jamajam nichikon  :: 



izskatās, ka par štekeri derēs izjaukt PC molex konektoru spraudņi  - tik vadi jāpielodē. nebūs  jāčakarējas.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ar tiem bluthoon moduliem ir ta ka nejiet ja ir kopeja barosana. Rodas loti stipri fona troksni. Tur kautkas ar zemejuma pretestibu sakars vai nu jalode barsoanai elektrolitiskais kondensators. Tam blutstc jabut atseviskai barosanai no 5v. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Blu...UAAOSw5cRZL4Iw

----------


## osscar

atnāca šāds brīnums no dzeltenajiem draugiem ( 12EUR):



Pat strādā, protam sizpildes kvalitāte varēja būt labāka - ekrāna dekoratīvā pelēkā mala šķība izgriezta un uzlīmēta. Pogas biku grab.
FM antenas vietu jāuzmin pašam - nav instrukcija. bet to vietu atradu. 
No funkcijām - Media (tas atskaņo no usb atmiņas - 64gb usb atpazina bez problēmām, flac gan nelasa.) 
Radio - Rīgā ķer visas stacijas, bet baigi nepētīju, ir 99 atmiņu vietas.
BT - ar telefonu sapārojas bez problēmām un arī atskaņo
USB device - šito netestēju - varbūt domāts telefonu pievienot > ?

Prasta pults komplektā bet pamat funkcijas pilda.
Ir 4 eq režīmi - pop, classic, jazz un normal
Spēlē arī randomā, tas ir forši.
Skaņas kvalitāti nekomentēšu, bet izejas vadus vajag ekranētus, komplektā ir parastie.
Izejas signāls varēja būt mazliet niknāks, bet standarta ampam ir ok. vienīgi nepatīk skaļums defaultā ir uz max, tas slikti ja  izmanto power ampu.
Citādi baigi gļuku nav - ru burtus arī atpazīst. Kaut kas menu biku reizēm ieķeras - bet par 12 eur not bad.
Barojas no 12V

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tas šķībais griezums nav "jaunavības plēvei", kas vispār jāplēš nost? 
Skaņas kvalitāti gan novērtē un, ja nav grūši, izejas līmeni mV, kas apmēram 0 dB atbilst, nomēri.

----------


## osscar

Plēve ir bet tas pelēkais ir šķībs..uz ausi liekas , ka biku zem standarta ir izejas līmenis.protams skaļums atkarīgs no konkrētā mp3 jo normalizācija šim nav.

----------


## JDat

Interesanti, kapēc cilvēki pērk lētus izstrādājumus un ir priecīgi par to ka ir ieekonomējuši? Vai tad mūsdienās kvalitāte aizliegtais auglis un tabu?

Sorry, vienkārši šodien runāju par kārtējo kickstart ideju ar pasūtītāju. Pasūtītājam visu gribās lētu. Vai tad nav skaidrs ka labs un lēts ir savstarpēji noliedzoši faktori?

----------


## osscar

Imho tapēc ka nav pirktspeja iekš lv. Tas arī viss. Dārgi neviens nepirks.

----------

